# Wago 750 Firmware Update



## lsr (8 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte eine 3PH Leistungsklemme des Typs Wago 750-493/000-001
an einem Profibuskopler des Typs 750-343 betreiben.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass die Firmware auf dem Busknoten die
750-493 Klemme nicht unterstützt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Bussknoten 750-343 upzudaten? Wenn ja, was benötige ich dazu? Ich besitze das RS232 Kabel und die IO-Check Software. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich möchte nicht unbedingt einen neuen Knoten kaufen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## gravieren (8 Januar 2011)

Hi

Geht das überhaupt an einen Koppler  ?


Ich dachte das geht nur mit einem Controller.


Ich kann mich jedoch irren.

Gruß Karl


----------



## lsr (8 Januar 2011)

Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Ich habe jedoch nirgends eine Doku gefunden, in der hervorgeht, welche
Koppler unterstützt werden.
Ich habe das mit der Beckhoff KL3403 und BK 3100 realisiert und da
ging es ohne Probleme. 
Wenn ich in Step 7 den Koppler und dann die Klemme projektieren will, finde ich die Klamme in der Hardwareauswahl nur ab einer bestimmten Version.


----------



## Rayk (9 Januar 2011)

lt. Handbuch 
"Die Eingangsklemme kann an allen Kopplern / Controllern (mit Ausnahme
der Economy-Varianten 750-320, -323, -324 und -327) des
WAGO-I/O-SYSTEM 750 betrieben werden."

Gruß,
Rayk


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

für solche Probleme gibts den Wago-Support. Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem, lag aber nicht am Controller (oder Koppler), sondern an einer zu alten Codesys-Version. Die muss so viel ich mich noch erinnern kann mindestens V2.3.9.19 sein. Ich hatte V2.3.7.2, die ging definitiv nicht. 

Viele Grüße
SPS-Fuzzi


----------

